# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some pictures taken with Canon IXUS 40

## benny

Hi guys,

Was trying out a compact digital camera and thought I'll share the results.











All the above were taken at C328 and Qian Hu.

As a lightweight happy snappy to get some pictures from LFS, this camera is still acceptable. To get a full frame shot of a neon tetra, it's not going to be able to deliver.

For those into aquatic plants, and aquascape pictures, this fella should be able to give you what you are looking for, provided you know how to make the most out of it's limitations.

One thing to note, it takes good videos in the LFS. Too bad I don't know how to upload them.

I think the only competition in this featherweight class would be Panasonic's Lumix FX-7.

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

very nice ben but whats with the arro ???

how come got head dress ???

----------


## benny

[quote:476c309cfc="mervin"]very nice ben but whats with the arro ???

how come got head dress ???[/quote:476c309cfc]

Er... getting ready for the Lion Dance routine for the upcoming Chinese New year event?

Actually, it's gill deformities. Sad case. I got a video of that too. Wonder where to upload.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

for a P/S, I think its already good enough.. but the flash a tad too harsh.. now u got a camera to carry around without complaining about the weight

----------


## mervin

[quote:4d8cda0c25="Simon"]. now u got a camera to carry around without complaining about the weight[/quote:4d8cda0c25]

he has more then 1 to carry around without complaining !!!

might even have a 3rd one.

 :Grin:

----------


## rijac

can you share the settings you used for the pics? i am using an a80 and i can't get anything decent!!! (ps i am not an experienced photographer nor aquarist!)

thanks!

----------


## vinz

Benny,

Are all the pictures point and shoot or were you using some of the more advanced features (if any)?

----------


## juggler

Very nice results.
The first pic looked very natural. Was any flash used or is an external/ remote flash used?

----------


## juggler

[quote:045ce40866="rijac"]can you share the settings you used for the pics? i am using an a80 and i can't get anything decent!!! (ps i am not an experienced photographer nor aquarist!)

thanks![/quote:045ce40866]

That explains why the person behind the camera is just as important.  :Grin:

----------


## benny

[quote:67e191a0ab="rijac"]can you share the settings you used for the pics? i am using an a80 and i can't get anything decent!!! (ps i am not an experienced photographer nor aquarist!)

thanks![/quote:67e191a0ab]

Mostly shot with macro setting using the manual mode. Nothing special. BUT, have a lint free cloth/hankerchief to clean the outside glass at least.

Cheers.

----------


## benny

[quote:85fbe4d526="vinz"]Are all the pictures point and shoot or were you using some of the more advanced features (if any)?[/quote:85fbe4d526]

Nope, using the standard function. This camera is pretty basic. It's more of a handy pocket camera good for party shots.



Actual size of the camera. Details and specification from www.dpreview.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

[quote:1f8541d84d="juggler"]The first pic looked very natural. Was any flash used or is an external/ remote flash used?[/quote:1f8541d84d]

Taken without flash. Subject was co-operative. Thank goodness.


[quote:1f8541d84d="juggler"]That explains why the person behind the camera is just as important.  :Grin: [/quote:1f8541d84d]

Thanks for the compliment. But it's really not that difficult. Just have to know the basics of photography and the limitations of the camera.

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

Never expected that kind of normal DC can come out with such a good result....good work man! Benny,did you take any pix for Bangkok trip? (if you did go)

----------


## vinz

[quote:687301277c="benny"][quote:687301277c="rijac"]can you share the settings you used for the pics? i am using an a80 and i can't get anything decent!!! (ps i am not an experienced photographer nor aquarist!)

thanks![/quote:687301277c]

Mostly shot with macro setting using the manual mode. Nothing special. BUT, have a lint free cloth/hankerchief to clean the outside glass at least.

Cheers.[/quote:687301277c]

Benny,

What were the manual settings you used?

For the pictures taken with flash, how did you avoid the flash reflection on the glass?

----------


## benny

[quote:cc85eacc34="vinz"]What were the manual settings you used?

For the pictures taken with flash, how did you avoid the flash reflection on the glass?[/quote:cc85eacc34]

To be precise, I set the ISO to 50 and the rest was handled by the camera. (i.e. Auto exposure, Auto focus, Auto white balance).

As for reflection, I either shot at a slight angle or went very very close to the glass. Both ways eliminate reflection.

Cheers,

----------


## hanleong

They are fantastic shots.. I couldn't even make out if there's the glass panel... these shots are clear and shot.. taken using a mid range camera.. wow I am impressed..

did they allow all people to take pictures? or is it because the photographer is benny?

----------


## janazr

The exposures are very good  :Well done:   :Well done:  
I like this one ...  :Shocked:

----------


## XnSdVd

yeew... nearly lost my lunch when I saw that... -shivers-  :Knockout:  is that gill curl or something like that? But still, really good cam(photographer too)

----------

